# Old pictures



## Nickinator (Aug 30, 2012)

I thought this would be a cool thread.
I mostly wanted to start this thread to see what pictures could be found out there of the original owners.


----------



## abe lugo (Aug 30, 2012)

*just want to add to this post..*

a very cool flickr thread, if you have not found it it here it is
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zazdatabaz/

I love the old bike photos, even cooler if you get one of the original owner of the bike you just bought.

That kid with the Shelby doesn't know how good he has it, the one on the phantom is up to no good.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 30, 2012)

abe lugo said:


> a very cool flickr thread, if you have not found it it here it is
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/zazdatabaz/
> 
> I love the old bike photos, even cooler if you get one of the original owner of the bike you just bought.
> ...




I look through The whole thread and LOVED IT! Its actually where I got these two pictures
I like the greaser on his schwinn the most.

Nick.


----------



## slick (Aug 30, 2012)

Greased Lightning on the schwinn!!! SICK! Ok i'll get some up here in a minute...
Oh and look Airflow freaks (like me) it's a speedline with standard bars, deluxe guard, and probably a deluxe rack that's caved in now that big sis is sitting on it! DOH!!!!


----------



## jwm (Aug 30, 2012)

This hurts to admit- I remember cuffing your jeans like that. I was younger than the kid in the picture, but I remember the cuffs.

JWM


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 31, 2012)

The kid on the Shelby looks almost like a ventrilloquist dummy. (heh)

The "Fonz" on the Phantom looks like hes gonna break some windows.

It would take him another coupla 3 years to grow into his pants.


----------



## OldRider (Aug 31, 2012)

This is not an old picture but rather a new picture from this summer that I took of an old man who received my 1936 Ranger new for Christmas back in the day. It sort of fits in this thread


----------



## OldRider (Aug 31, 2012)

I just love how happy these kids look.......I think those are all Hawthornes.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 31, 2012)

The boy on the Airflow looks like he's about to be sick.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 31, 2012)

Here are a few I'd love to own -


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 31, 2012)

Keep the pics comming guys!

Good ones of the old timer and his old bike and the youngns' and thier new bike!

Every picture tells a story,Dont it? (If you stare into it long enough)

Rod Stewart did that song.


----------



## okozzy (Aug 31, 2012)

*Priceless*

Not me, but that's how I remember the good old day.


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 31, 2012)

Stripping stolen bikes.^

Heh...jus' kidding.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Aug 31, 2012)

Here's a cool couple....

'39 Twin 60





'49 Color Flow


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 31, 2012)

Love that twin 60


----------



## kunzog (Aug 31, 2012)

This one is my brother sometime in the late '50s




So my brother is riding and I am left to work.  This is me in the late '50s


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Aug 31, 2012)

Here's a few cool ones I picked off the flickr link













-Sam


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 31, 2012)

*TheFENDER DOCTOR,BROTHER AND CAT 60 PLUS YEARS AGO WITH SCHWINN B607*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=63348&d=1346458087&thumb=1&stc=1


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2012)

abe lugo said:


> a very cool flickr thread, if you have not found it it here it is
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/zazdatabaz/
> 
> I love the old bike photos, even cooler if you get one of the original owner of the bike you just bought.
> ...




The kid on the Shelby is pissed because that big girl is going to bend the rack on his pimp'n ride. A note about this photo; obviously a Speedline but WITHOUT the streamline Torringtons. I bet you can't find a restored Speedline with these bars. Mine does have the Torringtons but it is an original bike. The greaser is on a B6 and not a Phantom but I think you're right he is up to no good! These vintage photos can show a lot of things the catalogs don't. V/r Shawn


----------



## halfatruck (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok, I admit it I wasn't the original owner...it's my brother.............


----------



## silvercreek (Sep 1, 2012)

The last picture is 1912 bicycle messengers Salt Lake City, in 1912. I would like to know what the last bike on the right of the third picture is.

Is that a Harley Davidson?


----------



## Mole (Sep 1, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> Here's a couple pictures.




Well, at least by looking at the first picture we now know where the standard height for curbs came from.


----------



## vincev (Sep 1, 2012)

This is a picture of one of my friends.He had just moved into a different home and his dad promised he could get a new bike after they moved in.His dad found this bike in the attic of their new residence and that ended up being his "new" bike.He had to ride it to school and everyone made fun of the bike .After school they would chase him trying to beat him up because of the funny looking "Moulton" bike.Being a new kid on the block and riding this funny looking bike really made him a target.LOLHe didn't even want to see my Moulton because it brought back old memories.LOL Doesn't he look happy with his "new" bike?


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 1, 2012)

I check back on this thread all the time.  I always makes me smile.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 1, 2012)

One of my all time favorites.


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey Granpa,I feel sorry for the kid with the shameful bike. (trying to smile)


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 1, 2012)

Melora in 1940...





and again in 2011...


----------



## Mole (Sep 1, 2012)

Talewinds said:


> Melora in 1940...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now THAT's just darn cool...


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 1, 2012)

YEOW,Grams is Way Cool! ^

Gram is cuttin' a rug at 1:09

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xycnv87N_BU


----------



## vincev (Sep 1, 2012)

Yup MR,After school  he reminded me of Forest Gump except on an ugly bike.lolThat bike was embarrassing.


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 2, 2012)

That was a True Story?...^

Now I really feel bad for Wheezer.


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 2, 2012)

Mole said:


> Now THAT's just darn cool...




Completely agree on "just darn cool..."!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikkoo (Sep 3, 2012)

Love that twin 60


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Sep 3, 2012)

*Same bike?*



Talewinds said:


> Melora in 1940...





Love that Before & Now pics!! Same bike?


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 3, 2012)

Do You Remember These?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5tkDOQ77wk


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 3, 2012)

Talewinds said:


> Melora in 1940...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Talewinds, I love this one, what great before & after pics.  Those pics to me are truly exceptional moments in this hobby to be cherished!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 4, 2012)

OldRider said:


> I just love how happy these kids look.......I think those are all Hawthornes.




If that's a rain gutter fender on the tricycle, it's probably a Mercury.

Dave


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 4, 2012)

thebicyclejungle said:


> Love that Before & Now pics!! Same bike?




Yep! Same bike. It was in TERRIBLE condition when I received it.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 6, 2012)

*Then and Now Tricycle Photos*

I posted two of these photos in the tricycle forum before, but thought I'd add them here for those who might not usually check posts there. The Colson came from an estate sale in Texas along with the photos showing the little girl who was the trike's original owner - photos are dated 1-16-51. The child was nameless on the photo backs. I bought this Colson mainly because it came with this photo history from when it was new.







Dave


----------



## l00katme (Sep 11, 2012)

Talewinds said:


> Melora in 1940...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's so cool


----------



## bike (Sep 11, 2012)

*I had a good collection of Kids on bikes and trikes*

Sold it to Mark Mattei this spring without scanning it- stupid.
Interesting to see the size of the people riding the bikes---- a lot light mostly than us fat old people (speaking for myself and many of my friends)


----------



## chitown (Sep 11, 2012)

This was given to me by the seller, who was the original owners son. He showed it to me when I went to pick it up after winning it on ebay. The wife of the original owner was in her late 80's and after we left she told her son to just give me the picture "we have so many old pictures anyway" is what she told him.

I was very appreciative and he went on to tell me a little bit more about his dad and memories of his Silver King. The son said he never rode it and the last time he saw his dad ride it was when he lead a Boy Scout "Bike and Hike" in the mid 50's. His dad was a Scout Master at the time and judging by how the bearings were well greased and crude yet efficient repairs to the bent front fender, he was well qualified to hand out Bicycle Merit Badges to the young scouts on their heavy Schwinn's and other heavy ballooners of the time.

Note on photo date:
On the back of the photo it says July 4th, 1938. So the photo was taken in '38 but the bike is a 36 and the wife and son both said he got it in 1936.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 11, 2012)

That's so awesome!


----------



## silvercreek (Sep 12, 2012)

An Irish Mail Carts would be cool to have.


----------



## Kelpie3 (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's a shot of my great uncle on a bike that my grandfather motorized during WWII and a shot of another bike he worked on.


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 13, 2012)

Kelpie3 said:


> Here's a shot of my great uncle on a bike that my grandfather motorized during WWII and a shot of another bike he worked on.View attachment 64980




Now those are way cool!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 13, 2012)

Gary,You aint lyin'...Those WWII pics ARE Way Cool!


----------



## Boris (Sep 13, 2012)

ridingtoy said:


> I posted two of these photos in the tricycle forum before, but thought I'd add them here for those who might not usually check posts there. The Colson came from an estate sale in Texas along with the photos showing the little girl who was the trike's original owner - photos are dated 1-16-51. The child was nameless on the photo backs. I bought this Colson mainly because it came with this photo history from when it was new.
> 
> View attachment 64183View attachment 64184
> 
> Dave





I've mentioned this before, but I think it's so funny that these tricylces have lights. But I do suppose these little kids did have to have some way of finding there way home alone after dark.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 14, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> I've mentioned this before, but I think it's so funny that these tricylces have lights. But I do suppose these little kids did have to have some way of finding there way home alone after dark.




You're right about that! I can count on one hand how many tricycles were ever equipped with lights from the factory. The Garton police trike I owned as a child had one, but it was a red lens Delta to look like a police car warning light.

Dave


----------



## newmoon333 (Sep 16, 2012)

Very cool


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 18, 2012)

*Teen's Miami Bull Dog*

Pulled this "unique" bike pic off ebay not long ago.  I just fell in love with the frame design as a very "unique" arch bar design.  It appears to be a teens Miami Bull Dog.


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 18, 2012)

That's awesome Gary! I think you nailed it finding the bike, looks like the one in the photo might be for a different brand though... different chainring and head badge?


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 18, 2012)

Talewinds said:


> That's awesome Gary! I think you nailed it finding the bike, looks like the one in the photo might be for a different brand though... different chainring and head badge?




Talewinds,  Agree, either different year as Miami did change head badge designs & chainrings or Miami made for another of their brands.  Catalog page is from 1915.  I have a pic of one I believe Scott/CABE owner or Patric owns with a different chainring as well that is a Miami too.   Would like to hear some Miami experts weigh in.


----------



## sam (Sep 18, 2012)

a family photo of some Cousins of mine


----------



## John (Sep 25, 2012)

*Huffman Saftey Streamline*

Zaz has the best pictures

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zazdatabaz/7999019516/in/photostream/


----------



## dynacycle (Jun 28, 2013)

last ones...  I hope you enjoyed it


View attachment 102499View attachment 102500View attachment 102501View attachment 102502


----------



## dynacycle (Jun 28, 2013)

oops I'm so sorry....   this is a "FOR SALE" thread
wrong place for bike porn..

well if I sinned.. might as well go out with 2 more

View attachment 102503View attachment 102504

I feel like the last pic for the wrong location... lol


----------

